# System möglichst einfach wiederherstellen

## Erdie

Auf meinem nagelneuen Phenom II X4 stirbt die Festplatte. Ein Garantiefall. Das System scheint noch zu  laufen. Welche Daten sollte man sichern, um möglichst einfach auf einem neuen Medium das System neu zu bauen?

Reicht es wenn ich die world Datei, Kernel config und /etc/* sichere? Was brauche ich sonst noch?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Max Steel

/home/ und evtl noch andere Daten /usr/local z.B.

Je nachdem was installiert wurde kann auch /var/log interessant sein.

----------

## Erdie

Danke  :Smile: 

wenn ich die world datei in ein frisch installiertes System kopiere, kann ich dann mit "emerge world" alles wieder neu bauen und dann einfach /etc/* zurück kopieren?

Oder geht das nicht so einfach?

----------

## franzf

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Danke 
> 
> wenn ich die world datei in ein frisch installiertes System kopiere, kann ich dann mit "emerge world" alles wieder neu bauen und dann einfach /etc/* zurück kopieren?
> 
> Oder geht das nicht so einfach?

 

In jedem Fall brauchst du auch noch /etc/make.conf und die ganzen files in /etc/portage, um deine ganzen eigenen USE-Flags + entmaskierte Pakete nicht verzichten zu müssen, bevor du world neu baust.

----------

## Finswimmer

Sicher dir doch alles per rsync und kopiere es dann zurück.

Dann musst du nur den Bootloader installieren und bist fertig.

Das klappt auch, wenn die Festplatten unterschiedliche Größen haben.

----------

## toralf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Sicher dir doch alles per rsync und kopiere es dann zurück.

 Für eine einmalige Sache ist ein "tar -cv[jz...]pf<file>" doch noch immer das Beste ?Update(Wenn die Zieldatei nicht allzu groß wird)/UpdateLast edited by toralf on Thu Dec 08, 2011 7:43 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Finswimmer

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Sicher dir doch alles per rsync und kopiere es dann zurück. Für eine einmalige Sache ist ein "tar -cv[jz...]pf<file>" doch noch immer das Beste, oder ?

 

Kann sein.

Tar habe ich nie genutzt, weil mir das mit den Pipes irgendwie spanisch vorkam...

Geht aber mit Sicherheit auch

----------

## Erdie

Wenn ich das mit rsync oder tar mache, muß ich damit rechnen, dass der Backup irgendwo stehenbleibt. Momentan habe ich größere Audiodaten im home Verzeichnis, bei denen der Versuch zu Kopieren zum Stillstand und Lesefehlern führt. Ich muß also selectiv sichern, damit das geht. Ich weiß nicht genau, ob sich das gesamte System noch lesen läßt. Wenn es stockt, schmeißt der kernel "media error" Fehler usw. raus. Das ist nicht Vertrauen erweckend   :Confused: 

/etc,  /var, /usr/src/linux/.config  und das wichtigste aus /home konnte ich bereits sichern.

Wenn ich das gesamte System mit rsync sichere, muß ich das nicht mit einer Boot Cd machen?

Ich habs jetzt mal online versucht, aber da bleibt er bei /proc/kcore stecken. Das exclude ich jetzt mal ..

----------

## Erdie

Ich denke darüber nach auf SSD zu wechseln. Kann mir jemand ein Modell, sagen wir mal bis 128GB, empfehlen oder hat Erfahrung?

Irgendwie hat diese Erfahrung mein Weltbild verändert. Seit 20 Jahren mach ich mit PCs rum, von Intel 8088 / Nec V20 bis heute, und heute crasht mir das erste Mal eine HDD ..

Danke   :Very Happy: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

Hallo,

ich bin mit der ADATA S510 2,5" SSD 120 GB (SATA 600, AS510S3-120GM-C) vollstens zufrieden.

Datentransferrate

bis zu 550 MB/s (lesen)

bis zu 510 MB/s (schreiben)

Stromanschluss

15-polig

Schnittstellen Typ

Serial ATA-600

Gerätetyp	

Solid-State-Disk - intern

MTBF	

1,000,000 Stunde(n)

Zum rsync:

Ich sichere mein System regelmäßig mit folgenden Optionen:

```

rsync -PaArpvz -e ssh --log-file=... --delete --exclude-from=FILE .....

```

Das läuft bei mir bisher ohne Probleme. Habe mehrfach einen restore durchgeführt.

LG

xlayre

----------

## Erdie

Danke für die Info. Jetzt schau ich mal was aus der kaputten Platte wird. Badblocks meldet so ca 8000 defekte Blöcke. Ist das viel?

----------

## tazinblack

Also ich hab vor 4 Wochen diese hier eingebaut:

http://www.reichelt.de/Flash-Laufwerke-SSD/CSSD-F120GB3-BK/index.html?;ACTION=3;LA=2;ARTICLE=112129;GROUPID=3747;artnr=CSSD-F120GB3-BK

Leider unterstützt mein SATA Controller nur SATA2. Somit kann sie sich nicht voll entfalten.

Mich hat das hier überzeugt: MTBF: 2 Millionen Stunden

Aprospos, hat jemand nen Tipp wie ich die Benchmarke? Dann könnte ich gemessene Werte bereitstellen.

----------

## doedel

Ich kann nur die OCZ empfehlen, verbaue die wöchentlich gut 10-15 mal und installiere dort meistens Windows drauf, ab und an auch Linux, bisher noch gar keine Probleme mit gehabt und die Geschwindigkeit würde ich 1/4 höher einschätzen als bei Vergleichbaren anderer Hersteller.

EK-Preis liegt für unsere Firma bei ca. 120 Euro/128gb, denke mal im Netz bekommst du die an Privat für ~150-170.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Ich kann nur die OCZ empfehlen

 

Ich hoffe nur die ohne dem BIOS-Fehler. Ich habe dadurch mal einen riesen Schwung Daten verloren.

Und: Bitte benutzt das TRIM unter Linux, sonst hält die Platte bei Eclipse-Programmierungen nur 3 Monate!

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Wenn ich das gesamte System mit rsync sichere, muß ich das nicht mit einer Boot Cd machen?

 

Definitiv die beste schnellste und sicherste Methode. Auch für Fehlerbehebungen, wenn man sich mal richtig dolle "verkonfiguriert" hat. Schau Dir mal http://www.sysresccd.org/ dazu an. Ich nehme das immer auf USB-Stick, da kann ich auch meinen Net-PC ohne CD-Laufwerk booten.

----------

